# proper way to set up rubber cutting edge



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

Whats the proper way to set up a rubber cutting edge on a snow pusher?

I am getting a slight bit of snow not being cleared....

Some area of the lots are spot less cleaned to the blacktop, most have the snow still on it.

Perhaps i should look into a steel cutting edge.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Sticks;949744 said:


> Whats the proper way to set up a rubber cutting edge on a snow pusher?
> 
> I am getting a slight bit of snow not being cleared....
> 
> ...


When installing a new edge or adjusting, I drop the rubber/urethane about .5 inch below the skis.

For leaving a little "film"......depending on the type of snow it is, weather conditions , how much (if any) salt is used, it is just what can sometimes happen when running urethane or rubber. But unless the pusher has a tripping mechanism on it of some sort I would not put a steel edge on it. You would be running a high risk of damaging something, JMO.

FWIW, I will be replacing my rubber edges (when they wear out) on my pushers with urethane. They have proven to perform better than the rubber for me.


----------

